# Lion fish in Everglades National Park ???



## touimet (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't doubt it one bit, saw one at Clive Key and told the ranger when we got back. The ranger said to do everything in your power to discharge of the fish. It is such a shame and I hope they can gain control of the situation shortly.


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

We were there yesterday also. Walking along the bulkhead around the store and saw an alligator. Was going to say he could handle the lion fish but just remembered there is fresh water and salt water separated by a lock.


----------



## nmcphail (Jul 17, 2009)

I fished out front over the Memorial Day holiday weekend, happened to see a guy cleaning one in the cleaning station. It was a good 12" or so long, and the guy said he got it right at the Backcountry ramp.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Apparently, they have a high tolerance to low salinity, too:

http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/2014-06-18/news/fl-young-lionfish-scientist-20140617_1_dead-lionfish-craig-layman-salinity


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

The FWC has a sighting/tracking system for them. I'm sure you can find it on their website. Lionfish are everywhere now and have been seen like off of the Carolinas. Kill as many as you can. They recently banned importing them so the local collectors will start trying to collect more.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

> Apparently, they have a high tolerance to low salinity, too:
> 
> http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/2014-06-18/news/fl-young-lionfish-scientist-20140617_1_dead-lionfish-craig-layman-salinity



I read that report very recently. Coupled with lower but sufficient salinity in the backcountry, less than clear waters to see them, and that they tend not to take a hook, it could become a major problem in the backcountry. I hope that "Mother Nature" finds a way to deal with them.


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Rankin Bite


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

In all my travels through the backcountry (where I spend most of my time when down at Flamingo...) I have yet to see one. If there's one at the inside ramp my bet is that someone from the Florida Bay side released it there at the end of their day. By the way -haven't seen a 'gator at the inside ramp for months and months -right now it's mostly crocs there. As the rains continue the 'gators will make a much stronger showing.

All the small fish I see around the inside ramp are pretty much cichlids (oscars) or small snook and tarpon. If the lions do make a showing in the interior my guess is that the small goliaths will keep them in check.... One of my anglers also fishes Bimini almost weekly. He advises that folks over there are beginning to deliberately wound lions to tempt barracudas to finish them off -and they're having some success. If they can get 'cudas to recognize them as food that should help reduce the population a bit....


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

If the state of Florida would put a bounty on them that would help to get rid of them. And if you see someone dumping one in the open water we should be able to make a citizen arrest. IMO [smiley=anim_sniper2.gif]


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Im an avid spearfisherman so im going to give my opinion.

Yes, lion fish have a high tolerance to low salinity, and I've seen them thrive in mangrove ecosystems more so than the reefs, surely feeding on juvenile fish. But i do know the limit of their tolerance. When army corps of engineering dropouts dumps the lake O in our area it completely runs them out of here, so i guess its good for that...
Anyways, if you see one do anything in your power to kill it, and if its big enough, they make great ceviche. 
They are actually in the grouper family, imagine it without those crazy fins and its clearly grouper.
it may be possible that the goliaths will keep them in check (one mis- managed species to another..), and I have had them try to take l ionfish from my spear, and I do feed them lion fish so they can "acquire" a taste for them.
I've also see mutton snapper eat them as well as cudas but the problem is that that is only previously injured fish that are turning on the bite, otherwise they swim side by side happily. Also we are way past people releasing them into the water.. they are breeding like rabbits and are here to stay for good. 
Also, there is a market for them. There are alot of seafood resteraunts that area beginning to sell them and its actually catching on quite well. If you have your "saltwater products liscence" a $50 permit, you can sell them for somthing like $8 a pound. Alot of commercial spearfisherman are really starting to put a hurtin on them on the deeper reefs and wrecks cuz the money is good and easy.. 
What scares me most is the lion fish in the estuary...


----------

